# I made these for me ... but they don't suit me!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw these gorgeous beaded jewellery components while looking online for new ideas ..... but coming to Ireland from the US, I knew the postage would be high to Ireland! ... 
Nevertheless, I fell in love with them.... and HAD to order enough pieces to make a couple of pairs! The triangles and the 'arcs' were separate pieces, and could be used on their own, but I joined them together to make long flared triangles...
I thought they would look stunning when I got dressed up to go somewhere special, (a very rare occurance!) .... but although I loved them , they just didn't suit me! The lady I sold a pair to sent me a picture of her wearing hers, and they looked fabulous on her! ... and I just hated them on me! 
I was really disappointed... but I put new earwires on them and listed them in my shop. ( and the colourway was called "Fairy garden" !)


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

They look very 'chic'.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I bought mine from you, but I did remove the lower piece! I love them.


----------



## Paksenarion (Mar 6, 2017)

I never look good in large/chunky jewelry. A simple chain a smallish pendant maybe a ring and my earrings (hoops). 

Mind i don't have the 'in your face' personality to pull it off either

Beautiful for the right person


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

no1girl said:


> I bought mine from you, but I did remove the lower piece! I love them.


Of course you did no1girl! - I forgot that pair! ... you could make a matching necklace with an 'arc' ! I actually bought enough for 3 pairs! ( I only did that to justify the postage costs!) ... because I really wanted them! :sm12: xxx


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

yes I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but I have far too many neck pieces as is.............

..


bethshangirl said:


> Of course you did no1girl! - I forgot that pair! ... you could make a matching necklace with an 'arc' ! I actually bought enough for 3 pairs! ( I only did that to justify the postage costs!) ... because I really wanted them! :sm12: xxx


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

I love them.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

no1girl said:


> yes I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but I have far too many neck pieces as is.............
> 
> ..


OK! .... make a mobile , and hang it in the window! xxx


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I love those earrings. I love long danglely (sp) earrings. At one time, when she was small, my granddaughter called me the grandmother with the earrings.


----------



## Ortega5 (Mar 7, 2017)

These are beautiful. Very intricate work, you are very gifted bethshangirl!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty .


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

They are beautiful and different!
:sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

They are very pretty. I'm wondering if it's the length on you that you don't like. I'm sure they will sell quickly


----------



## BklynCrochet (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Very pretty, but as you said, they don't suit you. They would be too long for me and not suit me either.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think they are very pretty - but I don't wear earrings at all. The only jewellery I wear is my watch, my medi-bracelet and my rings when I go out.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Me neck is so short that long earrings like that don't work for me but I wish they did. Those are simply gorgeous!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> I think they are very pretty - but I don't wear earrings at all. The only jewellery I wear is my watch, my medi-bracelet and my rings when I go out.


how sad.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

bethshangirl said:


> I saw these gorgeous beaded jewellery components while looking online for new ideas ..... but coming to Ireland from the US, I knew the postage would be high to Ireland! ...
> Nevertheless, I fell in love with them.... and HAD to order enough pieces to make a couple of pairs! The triangles and the 'arcs' were separate pieces, and could be used on their own, but I joined them together to make long flared triangles...
> I thought they would look stunning when I got dressed up to go somewhere special, (a very rare occurance!) .... but although I loved them , they just didn't suit me! The lady I sold a pair to sent me a picture of her wearing hers, and they looked fabulous on her! ... and I just hated them on me!
> I was really disappointed... but I put new earwires on them and listed them in my shop. ( and the colourway was called "Fairy garden" !)


They're just beautiful! They look kind of Egypt-y. You are so creative with your jewelry, and I have admired it ever since you started posting photos.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

no1girl said:


> how sad.


Why do you think it's sad?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Teenages would love those,Just in time for the Music festivals,


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> I saw these gorgeous beaded jewellery components while looking online for new ideas ..... but coming to Ireland from the US, I knew the postage would be high to Ireland! ...
> Nevertheless, I fell in love with them.... and HAD to order enough pieces to make a couple of pairs! The triangles and the 'arcs' were separate pieces, and could be used on their own, but I joined them together to make long flared triangles...
> I thought they would look stunning when I got dressed up to go somewhere special, (a very rare occurance!) .... but although I loved them , they just didn't suit me! The lady I sold a pair to sent me a picture of her wearing hers, and they looked fabulous on her! ... and I just hated them on me!
> I was really disappointed... but I put new earwires on them and listed them in my shop. ( and the colourway was called "Fairy garden" !)


They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

They're beautiful, I would have bought them


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very pretty-- they almost look Egyptian-- enough to make me wish I liked earrings!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

They are gorgeous and someone will love them.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very Beautiful earrings!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

they are lovely


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Pretty, I have a few like that they kind of peek out from under my hair, just don't look in the mirror that only ruins your day.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

They are wonderful! I would not be happy wearing them, either, but can see them on one of my sisters!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful earrings...Good job


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

They are beautiful, somewhat like Byzantine art. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

How much? I really, really want these earrings!

Madam


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty-- they almost look Egyptian-- enough to make me wish I liked earrings!


one just ain't dressed without earrings!LOL


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

They are lovely Hilary. But alas, like you they are not for me. I think I am too short for long earrings.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

lovely work


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

I verbalize them used in a Cleopatra style necklace with a bead or something (can't put my finger on it) between the triangle jewelry components.

Lovely earrings.


----------

